# foster and smith



## fish (Sep 21, 2006)

has anyone ever ordered from their website liveaquaria before?? i just was wondering how it works and if it is a good deal. i now go to shop about 25 miles away and i cant complain about the info they give and all that but there is one rude guy - of course the manager - who i cant stand dealing with. i have also gotten a couple shrimp from there on different occassions and they have been dead when i get them home and there is no returns or replacements. just wondered if it would be wise to switch - but then i know i lose the face to face questions and things i have.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi fish,

If I were you, switch rather than sticking to the one you find not pleasing. As long as you are armed with good infos on fishkeeping, there's no problem buying in anywhere else what you need. The only thing I'd avoid on lfs and online sites is bad attitudes from staff which ticks me off.

Ask your store how long they guarantee exchanges and returns before considering buying from them. No refunds is a rip-off. If the fish or any other pets are sick, it is their responsibility to pay the customer. If they don't shop elsewhere

Don't worry about questions. We are here to help you. Not unlike the lfs and other online sites who post craps. A lot of staff hired in stores are very inexperienced and beginners are oftne given bad advices.

Good luck with the marine adventure. Enjoy.:thumbsup:


----------



## fish (Sep 21, 2006)

ordering online at liveaquaria gives you a fourteen day arrive alive stay alive gurantee. their prices are good and its overnight shipping, which might cost a little but i think it would equal the pet store cost. i have emailed them before and have gotten good help but i have never ordered livestock - always cautious with the fish by mail thing. i went up to rhinelander, wi where drs. foster and smith is located for their saltwater conference last year - way cool!! they have a new coral prop. building and they had a frag swap along with all the major vendors and some really good speakers including julian sprung!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, as long as they have a good reputation and are often recommended by marine aquarists, no problems with that.:thumbsup:

Where do you live? No location stated in your profile. It's important so members here can help you get a good lfs or some place to shop with.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Back on topic,

I order all the time from online catalogs. I also have a few open wholesale accounts with US suppliers. I order live stuff about once a week. It can be tricky. When I order from th internet I never know when the package will arrive. It could be in the morning, afternoon or late at night. So I have to take the day off and wait. I'd hate to come home from work to find a box of dead fish (TX summers are hot!!). Shipping is VERY expensive, please keep that in mind. Any time you do order online it is wise to find a shop like reefermadness that offers free box and shipping on orders over X amount. Most online retailers have minimums as it is unwise to order a shrimp or fish at a time. You can also find friends in the hobby locally and make "group orders" to offset the cost of shipping or to meet minimums.

I prefer my wholesale accounts. I get about 12 2x2x2 boxes (generally a total weight of 300lbs) shipped using an airline. I prefer Southwest but Ameriacn has been good as well. This is same day shippping. My shipments begin arriving at 9:00pm. This is great for me as I can work and play fish late into the evening.

With ordering close to $12,000 worth of shipped live stuffs I've never had DOA. But then again nothing has ever sat around on the porch either.

Side note, dry goods do not generally make up part of the minimum orders at most online retailers.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Fish, I splitted your posts and put it in the more appropriate section as we're just driving off from the original subject.
Pls click here.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i have gots stuff there for freshwater and i give them 5 stars


----------



## fish (Sep 21, 2006)

cool!! its good to hear first hand. did they say when it would be delivered and was it on time? or was it a waiting game? was it expensive for what you got?


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

well its was my first oder and they gave me 5 buckers off the stuff came in three days it was pretty sweet and i had the cheap shipping thing too! i think the shipping cost me around 7-8 dollers


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Joe you had good luck using 3 day shipping???? Man good for you. I don't think the thought would have ever crossed my mind to do that. I once paid $400 to secure a seat on a passenger airliner to ship a single fish from CA to TX. I had him in 4 hours. That was just a large box and fish. Stewardess came out carrying it to me..

From my experience next day is $50-100 and same day can be $100 (having a shipping account helps) to $200 or more. The more you spend at the store the cheaper the shipping. Why pay $50 to ship an $8 fish when you could ship $300 worth of goods for $80?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I've order fish from there, and they were on time, I fish are doing great.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

How do they pack them, just stuff um in a bag and box um up? dont they need air?


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

no no lol i realy dont no but i hear that its some very good packing


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Mine come in a special type of bag that won't let light to them filled with air and stapled. Depending on the weather there will be either a cold pack or a heat pack, the bags are then packed in the box with padding. When you recieve the package you need to turn off all the lights in the room that you are bring them into, this is to reduce stress. I was very happen with the shipment except when my package was recieved one of the bags leaked air and water, but the fish is still alive and his been in my tank for 3 months.


----------

